# Memory Management Blue Screen



## Steven_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello Forum, 

I'm new to this community and not the most computer savvy person, but I've been having this error for a while and it's starting to bug me. We recently got a new computer but as I start to use it, I'm noticing a lot of crashes and blue screen. Of the errors I've noted, the major one seems to be the "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" blue screen. I'm currently running Windows 7 64-bit and I have about 16G of memory installed. 

I did some preliminary research and many topics suggested either pulling sticks out (which I do not know how to do), posting minidump file (attached), and running a memory test (I just ran it for 12+ hours and it still did not finish, but I need to use my computer). Please help! As this is my first time posting in this forum or about computer help in general, please do let me know if you need more information. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You need to test memory.

Memory Testing (including bootable CD's and floppies):

Memtest86
MemScope (Floppy and CD images.)
Roadkil's RAM Test
Microsoft Memory Test (floppy or CD ISO image)

If you have enough memory sticks, you can test them by removing one at a time and see if the problem disappears.

If you are running Vista or 7, tap F8 on boot and choose the memory diagnostic, or if you can boot up, go to Start > Search and type:

mdsched.exe

Choose to run a memory diagnostic on next boot. Or, you can boot from the DVD and run it from there.


----------



## Steven_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for the prompt reply!

I have downloaded and created a disc for memtest86+ I believe. I ran it for about 12 hours and it was still not finished. I will try to find time either on the weekend or something to run it again. How long should a test like that take, because 12 hours is already a long time?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can stop it at the first error, of course. One is too many.

It should run until the test itself relocates in RAM at least twice so that all parts of RAM are tested. I'd say that after 12 hours, if still negative, the RAM is OK.










The dumps indicate kernel errors, so not definitive. But one indicates srtsp64.sys, which may be due to Norton. Have you recently updated any Norton products? It appears that many people have had crashes due to this problem. Norton has no plans to fix this error at this time, but plans to have it fixed by next year's version.


----------



## Steven_ (Jan 12, 2012)

I have way more than one error, the time I ran it for 12 hours, it had 200k+ errors. 

I just bought the computer recently so I think the Norton I have installed was the one that came with the computer. Should I uninstall it and replace it with something like AVG?

What other steps should/can I take? Is there anyway to "fix" this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have errors, the memory that is defective needs to be replaced. If you can't determine which stick is faulty from the tests, you need to remove them one at a time and run the tests again until you know which to replace. If you have only one stick, that needs to be replaced.

Hold off on removing Norton until you see if new RAM fixes the problem.

But the free AV's from Avast, Avira, AVG, Clam, and more are very good, and for the most part, cause fewer problems than Norton.

If you switch, be sure all the remnants of the old one are removed completely. Norton should have an uninstall helper at their site, or you can use AppRemover, or both.


----------

